# Schnauze voll - Davon wollen viele Gamer nichts mehr hören



## Gast1669461003 (14. November 2015)

*Schnauze voll - Davon wollen viele Gamer nichts mehr hören*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schnauze voll - Davon wollen Gamer nichts mehr hören* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schnauze voll - Davon wollen Gamer nichts mehr hören


----------



## CryPosthuman (14. November 2015)

Early-Access ist definitiv zukunftsweisend, allerdings nur dann effektiv, wenn es ne harte "Crap-Kontrolle gibt", bzw. wenn man schon anhand der Reviews sehen kann, dass es Crap ist, dass dann eine Spezielle Valve Abteilung gezielt Untersuchungen anstellt. Man hat nicht wirlich das Gefühl, dass Valve im EA-Programm so geistesgegenwärtig ist - zumindest nicht immer.


----------



## USA911 (14. November 2015)

DLC-Politik ist anscheinend "zum Standard" geworden, da keine erwähnung. Und in Zukunft wird noch Modding dazu kommen, denn hier versuchen die Publisher / Spielehoster (Steam) inzwischen ihren Einfluß geltend zumachen...


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2015)

hm ja, Zombies, lustig das manche da noch vor kurzem immer behauptet haben dass die wie Schokostreusel sind und Spiele ja verbessern, ich wusste warum ich damals schon gesagt habe das man sich auch an Schokolade überfressen kann

Ich würde auch noch 2 Sachen anbringen:
Übermäßige und unsinnige QTEs!
Es ist ja Okay wenn man mal welche einfügt um das Spiel aufzulockern oder wenn man ein Storygetriebenes Adventure wie der Kram von Telltale oder Quantic Dream ist, aber wenn man sein Gameplay davon bestimmen lässt oder das so dämlich eingefügt wird wie in der Präsentationsversion von Ryse oder NFS, ne danke, vorallem: Was interessieren mich so Storydinger in nem Rennspiel?

Wobei Punkt 2 zu einem anderen Problem führt:
Ver-action-isierung!
Die Idee kommt zwar aus dem Heft, aber naja:
Man kennt es ja, eine Serie war gut, hat sich Prima verkauft und irgendwer kommt auf die Schnappsidee das System zu ändern und mehr Action reinzubringen und das Gameplay über den Haufen zu werfen und damit alte Fans zu verkraulen und neue nicht anzuziehen.
Wenn man schon unbedingt was radikal ändern will, dann bitte mal in einer Ablegerserie, hat doch früher auch Funktioniert und tut es heute doch auch noch, siehe PvZ Garden Warfare


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (14. November 2015)

pff
Schnauze voll habe ich davon voll das Fehler die seit ~20+ Jahren bekannt sind nicht ausgebessert werden.
Saven : kenne kaum ein Spiel wo das perfekt gelöst ist.
Stupide Missionen : FC3 zeigt es perfekt wie es nicht geht (Leuchtturm rauf, Leuchtturm runter usw usw.)
Komplett sinnfreie Spielgeschehen : Waffen die nach 3 Schuss defekt sind, Taschenlampen die sich automatisch wieder aufladen....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2015)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Stupide Missionen : FC3 zeigt es perfekt wie es nicht geht (Leuchtturm rauf, Leuchtturm runter usw usw.)


Ähhm... Das sind keine Missionen, sondern nur Punkte zur Aufdeckung der näheren Kartenumgebung. Man muss diese nicht aufsuchen, es zeigt aber markante Stellen wo man weitere Kosten und Piraten-Stationen ansteuern kann.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

Ach ja, wenn ich das wieder lese.
Das ist schlecht und jenes und noch viel mehr. Voll richtig.

Aber, ihr habt ein wenig die Macht in den Händen um so etwas bei Spiele Test mit Punkte Abzug gehörig abzuwerten und zu bestrafen. Und was passiert. genau, NICHTS.
Solche Berichte, nicht nur von euch, finde ich immer ziemlich Heuchlerisch. Ihr prangert hier und da an, aber ansonsten gibt es für solche Spiele aus immer den gleichen Studios Top Bewertungen mit all dem was ihr später dann selbst ankreidet. 
Scheinheiligkeit nennt man so etwas.


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2015)

Da spricht Batze schon einen ziemlich wunden Punkt an: Man kann sich als Spielemagazin nicht einfach dadurch einen schlanken Fuß machen, dass man alle möglichen Dinge, die den Spielspaß im engeren oder weiteren Sinne negativ beeinflussen, zwar benennt, bei der letztlichen Wertung aber mit dem (Alibi-)Argument außen vor lässt, das "gehöre ja nicht zum eigentlichen Spiel". Spieldauer, Preis, Always-On, Mikrotransaktionen, Kopierschutzmechanismus usw. usw. - die Liste der Dinge, die für jeden Konsumenten und Spieler darüber mitentscheiden, ob ein Spiel was taugt oder nicht, die sich aber gleichzeitig in eurer Wertung kaum oder gar nicht niederschlagen, ist im Laufe der Jahre leider länger und immer länger geworden.

Wenn ihr das mit eurem aktuellen Wertungssystem nicht vernünftig abbilden könnt, dann solltet ihr mal dringend über ein neues nachdenken, aber was da mittlerweile alles ausgeblendet wird (und diese Liste kann zukünftig ja nur länger und nicht kürzer werden), macht die ganze Testerei irgendwann ziemlich hinfällig ...


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2015)

Für mich persönlich sind es (neben einigen, die schon genannt wurden) auch *Reboots*. Die nehmen oft einfach den Namen, streichen alle Zahlen und Untertitel raus und machen dann ein Spiel, das bis auf ein paar Schlüsselcharaktere nicht mehr viel mit den Originalen zutun hat. 
Das hat für mich immer so einen Nachgeschmack von "_Wir nehmen dir deinen Hamster weg und kaufen dir einen Hund, den wir auch Mäxchen nennen, damit du Hamster Mäxchen schnell vergisst_". Das Prinzip mag ich weder bei Filmen, noch bei Spielen.

Von Early Access dagegen halte ich relativ viel, solange auch die Community mit in Entscheidungen einbezogen wird, und das Ganze nicht nur eine bezahlte Betaphase ist bzw. generell das Geschäftsprinzip, obwohl das Entwicklerstudio/der Publisher sich locker die Finanzierung aus eigener Tasche leisten könnte. Generell verteufel ich es aber nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2015)

Die Remaster-Welle (vor allem wenn es Spiele betrifft, die erst vor wenigen Jahren das erste mal erschienen sind, wie Darksiders 2 oder Dishonored)


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Man kann sich als Spielemagazin nicht einfach dadurch einen schlanken Fuß machen, dass man alle möglichen Dinge, die den Spielspaß im engeren oder weiteren Sinne negativ beeinflussen, zwar benennt, bei der letztlichen Wertung aber mit dem (Alibi-)Argument außen vor lässt, das "gehöre ja nicht zum eigentlichen Spiel". Spieldauer, Preis, Always-On, Mikrotransaktionen, Kopierschutzmechanismus usw. usw. - die Liste der Dinge, die für jeden Konsumenten und Spieler darüber mitentscheiden, ob ein Spiel was taugt oder nicht, die sich aber gleichzeitig in eurer Wertung kaum oder gar nicht niederschlagen, ist im Laufe der Jahre leider länger und immer länger geworden.
> 
> Wenn ihr das mit eurem aktuellen Wertungssystem nicht vernünftig abbilden könnt, dann solltet ihr mal dringend über ein neues nachdenken, aber was da mittlerweile alles ausgeblendet wird (und diese Liste kann zukünftig ja nur länger und nicht kürzer werden), macht die ganze Testerei irgendwann ziemlich hinfällig ...



Besser kann man die momentane Situation nicht wiederspiegeln in Sachen nicht gegebener objektiver Berichterstattung. Deine Worte sagen alles aus was momentan passiert, danke für die Unterstützung. Klicks Klicks und nochmal Klicks generieren, mehr ist es leider momentan nicht. Alles nur Geld Sache.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Von Early Access dagegen halte ich relativ viel, solange auch die Community mit in Entscheidungen einbezogen wird, und das Ganze nicht nur eine bezahlte Betaphase ist bzw. generell das Geschäftsprinzip, obwohl das Entwicklerstudio/der Publisher sich locker die Finanzierung aus eigener Tasche leisten könnte. Generell verteufel ich es aber nicht.



Ich selbst hatte bis vor kurzem von diesen ganzen Early Access und GF gar nichts gehalten. Bis, ja bis ich als Rennspiel Fan auf Dirt Rally gestoßen bin, habe das gleich am ersten Tag gekauft. So etwas faires wie da habe ich selten erlebt.
Schon gleich nach Start ein gleich volles spielbares Game zu bringen, also was die da auf die Beine gebracht haben, schon am Start, das bringen so einige nicht mal als Voll Verkaufs Version raus.
Da muss man aber wohl unterscheiden, das ist ein Studio das gewisse Gelder schon für die Vorproduktion in der Hinterhand hat, was viele eben nicht haben.
Das Spiel selbst übertrifft allerdings alle Erwartungen um ein vielfaches.


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2015)

ich muss jetzt aber mal ne lanze für survivalspiele brechen...dayz is auch so ziemlich das schlechteste survival game was es auf dem markt gibt.

es gibt auch richtig richtig gute spiele.wie zb ein ARK survival evolved(was für mich persönlich das beste spiel des jahres is).ich hab mitlerweile an die 700 spielstunden,und das in ner alpha...es kommt wöchentlich neuer wirklich brauchbarer content.der entwickler is mmn ein absolutes vorzeigemodel was early access betrifft.es gab tage da kamen bis zu vier updates innerhalb von 10 stunden.

desweiteren is auch 7days2die super,wo ich ebenfalls um die 150 std spielzeit habe.

ich find sogar das über solche spieletrends viel zu wenig berichtet wird.sind es doch gerade diese spiele die es schaffen viele spieler über mehrere hundert std zu fesseln,,,welcher triple A titel schafft das denn noch?selbst bei einem GTA 5 war ich nach etwa 30 std durch...für mich die größte entäuschung dies jahr


----------



## SirThomas70 (14. November 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Da spricht Batze schon einen ziemlich wunden Punkt an: Man kann sich als Spielemagazin nicht einfach dadurch einen schlanken Fuß machen, dass man alle möglichen Dinge, die den Spielspaß im engeren oder weiteren Sinne negativ beeinflussen, zwar benennt, bei der letztlichen Wertung aber mit dem (Alibi-)Argument außen vor lässt, das "gehöre ja nicht zum eigentlichen Spiel". Spieldauer, Preis, Always-On, Mikrotransaktionen, Kopierschutzmechanismus usw. usw. - die Liste der Dinge, die für jeden Konsumenten und Spieler darüber mitentscheiden, ob ein Spiel was taugt oder nicht, die sich aber gleichzeitig in eurer Wertung kaum oder gar nicht niederschlagen, ist im Laufe der Jahre leider länger und immer länger geworden.
> 
> Wenn ihr das mit eurem aktuellen Wertungssystem nicht vernünftig abbilden könnt, dann solltet ihr mal dringend über ein neues nachdenken, aber was da mittlerweile alles ausgeblendet wird (und diese Liste kann zukünftig ja nur länger und nicht kürzer werden), macht die ganze Testerei irgendwann ziemlich hinfällig ...




Sehe ich vollkommen anders, weil es dann nicht mehr vergleichbar wird und jeder andere Animositäten hat,was noch geht und was nicht mehr geht.
(Spiel A hat 70 Punkte,weils nur Durchschnitt ist. Spiel B hat auch 70 Punkte,obwohl es in allen Belangen grandios ist,aber optionale Mikrotranskationen. Wie werte ich letzteres bzw. wieviel zieh ich dafür ab? das ist doch bei jedem anders.)
Ein Magazin soll ein Spiel in seinen Kernkompetenzen bewerten. Grafik,Gamplay,Umfang,story etc.
Die gennanten nervigen Teilaspekte werden dann separat herausgestellt (wie bisher ja auch) in einem Meinungskasten. 
So kann man sich ein viel besseres Bild machen.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

SirThomas70 schrieb:


> Ein Magazin soll ein Spiel in seinen Kernkompetenzen bewerten. Grafik,Gamplay,Umfang,story etc.
> .



Und warum bekommt dann, bei Grafik, um mal nur da zu bleiben ein Game wie Fallout 4 überhaupt noch Punkte. Sorry aber die Grafik ist vergleichbar mit fast 10 Jahre alten Spielen. Im Jahre 2015 auf PC nicht mehr akzeptabel, auf jeden Fall nicht mit diese Hardeware anforderung.
Gameplay ist schlechter/leichter/casualer geworden als bei Fallout 3.
Umfang, nun ja, eine tote Welt zu erkunden, wo man alle 20 Minuten mal was anderes sieht, macht nicht jedem Spass.
Eine apokalyptische Welt wo eine A-Bombe gefallen ist ist nun mal leer. Aber muss man deshalb auch spielerisch eine leere Welt präsentieren?
88% ist ein Hype Witz seines gleichen.
Die User/Fan Bewertungen sagen da so einiges mehr aus.


----------



## shaboo (14. November 2015)

SirThomas70 schrieb:


> Sehe ich vollkommen anders, weil es dann nicht mehr vergleichbar wird und jeder andere Animositäten hat,was noch geht und was nicht mehr geht.
> (Spiel A hat 70 Punkte,weils nur Durchschnitt ist. Spiel B hat auch 70 Punkte,obwohl es in allen Belangen grandios ist,aber optionale Mikrotranskationen. Wie werte ich letzteres bzw. wieviel zieh ich dafür ab? das ist doch bei jedem anders.)
> Ein Magazin soll ein Spiel in seinen Kernkompetenzen bewerten. Grafik,Gamplay,Umfang,story etc.
> Die gennanten nervigen Teilaspekte werden dann separat herausgestellt (wie bisher ja auch) in einem Meinungskasten.
> So kann man sich ein viel besseres Bild machen.


Ein "besseres Bild" kannst Du Dir grundsätzlich eh nur dann machen, wenn Du den Test liest - da spielt die zahlenmäßige Wertung sowieso keine Rolle.

Die sollte aber die Qualitäten eines Spiels letztlich in seiner Gänze auf den Punkt bringen - und nicht unter Auslassung mehr oder minder willkürlicher Kriterien. Wir leben nun mal nicht mehr anno 1985, als es beim Lesen der "Happy Computer" allen vollkommen ausreichend erschien, Noten vielleicht nur für Grafik, Sound und Gameplay zu haben. Die ganze Gaming-Infrastruktur und auch das Spielen selbst sieht heute in vielen Teilen ganz anders und viel komplexer aus und dementsprechend ändern sich auch die Maßstäbe an aussagekräftige Tests und nachvollziehbare Wertungen.

Dadurch sind für mich die "Kernkompetenzen" eines Spiels auch nicht mehr die gleichen wie vor 10 oder 20 Jahren. Warum sollte denn bitte ein Spiel mit einer Grafikwertung von 80 nur wegen schlechtem Sound oder schlechter Steuerung auf eine Gesamtwertung von 70 rutschen können und nicht auch deshalb, weil z.B. der Multiplayer-Teil keinen Dedicated Server hat oder das Spiel einen völlig unzumutbaren Kopierschutzmechanismus besitzt?

Du musst Dir immer vor Augen halten, dass die nackten Zahlen genau das sind, was am Ende werbend auf der Spielepackung prangt und was bei Metacritic in DIE ZAHL der Spielebranche überhaupt einfließt - da steht dann nämlich niemand mehr mit einem Kommentarkasten hinter Dir und flüstert Dir das ganze Kleingedruckte ins Ohr, über das diese Zahl absolut nichts aussagt.


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und warum bekommt dann, bei Grafik, um mal nur da zu bleiben ein Game wie Fallout 4 überhaupt noch Punkte. Sorry aber die Grafik ist vergleichbar mit fast 10 Jahre alten Spielen. Im Jahre 2015 auf PC nicht mehr akzeptabel, auf jeden Fall nicht mit diese Hardeware anforderung.


tut mir leid,aber das is schlichtweg lächerlich,,,google einfach mal zwei screenshots von F3 und von F4 und vergleiche,,,außerdem sollte immer das optimum an grafik bewertet werden,,wie es auf ner gtx 660 oder ner 6950 aussieht is mir schlichtweg total egal...die meisten haben ja noch nich mal die möglichkeit tesselation usw zu aktivieren und beschweren sich dann über die grafik.klar die texturen der innenräume sind nich berauschend...aber außerhalb sieht das spiel auf ultra,alleine schon wegen der großartigen beleuchtung richtig gut aus.


und genau diese leute beschweren sich dann auf seiten wie metacritic wie scheiße das spiel aussieht,,,von solchen bewetungen halte ich mal so gar nix.

genau so das mit der spielwelt,,du weisst schon das das game in ner apokalypse spielt? auch kann ich absolut nich nachvollziehen wie du darauf kommst das man alle 20 min mal was neues sieht...im gegenteil.man kann von einem spot so ziemlich jedes mal schon die nächsten 2-3 locations sehen,,,

ich mach mir einfach mal die mühe----> F3 die wunderschöne grafik eines 7 !! jahre alten spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


                                                               F4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

Sorry, aber die Grafik Unterschiede innerhalb der Jahre sind ja wohl ein Witz. Wir haben 2015. Soll ich dir mal Top Grafik zeigen, auch mit Stimmung, also ich denke darüber brauchen wir uns wohl nicht unterhalten, gerade wenn es dann auch hei gewisser Grafik um Rechner Spielbarkeit geht, so meine ich das.

Bei der Spielwelt könnte ich dir Recht geben, habe erst so 20 Stunden gespielt und kann noch nicht alles richtig sehen. Das bisher gesehene ist allerdings sehr ernüchternd, das natürlich rein persönlich.


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Grafik Unterschiede innerhalb der Jahre sind ja wohl ein Witz. Wir haben 2015. Soll ich dir mal Top Grafik zeigen, auch mit Stimmung, also ich denke darüber brauchen wir uns wohl nicht unterhalten, gerade wenn es dann auch hei gewisser Grafik um Rechner Spielbarkeit geht, so meine ich das.
> 
> Bei der Spielwelt könnte ich dir Recht geben, habe erst so 20 Stunden gespielt und kann noch nicht alles richtig sehen.


also wenn die unterschiede der beiden screens n witz für dich sind,dann brauchen wir gar nich weiter diskutieren..dafür is mir meine lebenzeit dann doch zu schade...und was willst du mir denn jetzt zeigen,,kommen jetzt wieder die berühmten äpfel und birnen?


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> also wenn die unterschiede der beiden screens n witz für dich sind,dann brauchen wir gar nich weiter diskutieren..dafür is mir meine lebenzeit dann doch zu schade...und was willst du mir denn jetzt zeigen,,kommen jetzt wieder die berühmten äpfel und birnen?



Wir reden hier von einem Unterschied von 7, nochmal SIEBEN Jahren. 7 Jahre sind eine Mega weite Welt in der PC Grafik.

Verstehst du was ich meine?
Wohl eher nicht.

7 Jahre Grafik unterschied auf dem PC, also sorry, das ist lächerlich was da F4 bietet.
Schaut dir TW3 an. So hat ein Spiel im Jahre 2015 Auszusehen in diesem Genre, und nicht anders. Dann kann man von Top Grafik 2015 in diesem Genre (Shooter sind was anderes) auf PC sprechen. Alles andere sind faule ausreden, Konsolen ausreden.


----------



## stawacz (14. November 2015)

the witcher sieht ja grafisch auch bombe aus,,da will ich gar nich wiedersprechen...trotzdem sieht deswegen nich jedes spiel was diese grafik nich erreicht nich gleich aus wie zehn jahre alter crap.

ich sag ja noch nich mal das F4 herrausragend aussieht,,aber es sieht definitiv nich so scheiße aus,wie die ganzen grafikbasher es einem weiss machen wollen...
klar,die charaktere sehen für 2015 richtig scheiße aus,,da brauchen wir nich drum herum reden.auch viele indoorareale bzw deren texturen sehen nich überragend aus..aber auch nich so als das ich mich daran ewig stören würde....outdoor find ich das spiel bisher echt hübsch wenn auch nich überragend.mir gings hautpsächlich um deine aussage,das das game aus sieht wie ein spiel vor zehn jahren....du konntest dir ja gerade zwei screens ansehen,,fall out 3 is nur 7 jahre her und sieht im vergleich zu F4 aus wie n playstation 1 spiel^^

ansonsten hau doch mal raus was es außer the witcher in dem genre noch für grafikperlen gibt die beim hexer mithalten können


----------



## belakor602 (14. November 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> the witcher sieht ja grafisch auch bombe aus,,da will ich gar nich wiedersprechen...trotzdem sieht deswegen nich jedes spiel was diese grafik nich erreicht nich gleich aus wie zehn jahre alter crap.
> 
> ich sag ja noch nich mal das F4 herrausragend aussieht,,aber es sieht definitiv nich so scheiße aus,wie die ganzen grafikbasher es einem weiss machen wollen...
> klar,die charaktere sehen für 2015 richtig scheiße aus,,da brauchen wir nich drum herum reden.auch viele indoorareale bzw deren texturen sehen nich überragend aus..aber auch nich so als das ich mich daran ewig stören würde....outdoor find ich das spiel bisher echt hübsch wenn auch nich überragend.mir gings hautpsächlich um deine aussage,das das game aus sieht wie ein spiel vor zehn jahren....du konntest dir ja gerade zwei screens ansehen,,fall out 3 is nur 7 jahre her und sieht im vergleich zu F4 aus wie n playstation 1 spiel^^



Naja Crysis 1 sieht besser aus, und das ist jetzt was, 8 Jahre her? Und auch eigentlich Open World, die Areale sind riesig. Und dass "outdoor" gut ausschaut ist wohl kaum Lob. Das sieht auch nur gut aus weil man da schön weit weg von allen Objekten und Texturen ist, währen man indoor Texturen leckt.
Grafik von Fallout 4 ist für so einen riesigen Publisher wie Bethesda kacke, da führt nix daran rum. Wenns nicht Bethesda, Ubisoft, EA, Activision etc. sondern ein kleiner Publisher oder gleich ein Indie-studio wäre, sagt ja keiner was, aber von den großen Geldscheissern kann man schon mehr erwarten.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (14. November 2015)

leider kann ich nur halb mitreden da ich f4 noch nicht habe, aber bitte bedenkt auch das wir seit jahren eine neue entwicklung haben. die spiele grafik wird nicht mehr besser weil man einfach höher aufgelöste texturen benutzt, hätte man machen können aber dann wären die anforderungen evtl explodiert und das geheule gross wenn dann die kiddys mit ihren titan grakas nicht auf max stellen können 

seit vielen jahren wird die grafik durch unscheinbare dinge verbessert wodurch viel rechenleistung verbraten wird aber scheinbar nur wenig vortschritt ereicht wird. gleichzeitig muss der kram dann auch noch auf krüppelkisten (konsolen) laufen. seit doch froh das die neue krüppelkistengeneration draussen ist, das bedeutet grafischer fortschritt ^^

und diese unscheibaren verbesserungen sind dann bessere beleuchtung und komplexere (genauere, zur realität) berechnungen der physik (licht ist auch physik). das alles braucht unmengen an leistung und bringt nicht unbedingt sehr viel. macht es aber viel besser. nehmt doch mal ein spiel wo man schattenberechnung ausschalten kann und vergleicht mal das ein und ausschalten. im grunde ist das ein minieffekt der einiges her macht aber extrem viel leistung schluckt. der druck es allen recht zu machen (pc und konsole) um gewinn zu maximieren bei gleichzeitiger explodierender komplexität sorgt eben dafür das wir halt nicht mit sieben meilen stiefeln unterwegs sind in der entwicklung.

//EDIT: warum kann ich bei meinem post kein "gefällt mir" klicken? *grins


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> //EDIT: warum kann ich bei meinem post kein "gefällt mir" klicken? *grins



Weil der 'Gefällt mir'-Button weiß dass Eigenlob stinkt, aber der Button will nicht stinken, also streikt er


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> leider kann ich nur halb mitreden da ich f4 noch nicht habe, aber bitte bedenkt auch das wir seit jahren eine neue entwicklung haben. die spiele grafik wird nicht mehr besser weil man einfach höher aufgelöste texturen benutzt, hätte man machen können aber dann wären die anforderungen evtl explodiert und das geheule gross wenn dann die kiddys mit ihren titan grakas nicht auf max stellen können



Falsch.
Das Problem sind die Konsolen. Darauf wird zuerst programmiert und dann runter gerechnet. Es wird gar nicht nicht mehr speziell auf reiner PC Hardware programmiert. Ist unwichtig, weil das Geld mit Konsolen gemacht wird.



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> l
> 
> seit vielen jahren wird die grafik durch unscheinbare dinge verbessert wodurch viel rechenleistung verbraten wird aber scheinbar nur wenig vortschritt ereicht wird. gleichzeitig muss der kram dann auch noch auf krüppelkisten (konsolen) laufen. seit doch froh das die neue krüppelkistengeneration draussen ist, das bedeutet grafischer fortschritt ^^


Falsch.
Die aktuellen Konsolen sind im vergleich zum PC noch schlimmere Krüppelkisten als wie es noch vor Jahren war. Je weiter die Entwicklung geht, je mehr hängen die Konsolen hinterher. Das ist auch mit normalem Auge ersichtlich.



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> und diese unscheibaren verbesserungen sind dann bessere beleuchtung und komplexere (genauere, zur realität) berechnungen der physik (licht ist auch physik). das alles braucht unmengen an leistung und bringt nicht unbedingt sehr viel. macht es aber viel besser. nehmt doch mal ein spiel wo man schattenberechnung ausschalten kann und vergleicht mal das ein und ausschalten. im grunde ist das ein minieffekt der einiges her macht aber extrem viel leistung schluckt. der druck es allen recht zu machen (pc und konsole) um gewinn zu maximieren bei gleichzeitiger explodierender komplexität sorgt eben dafür das wir halt nicht mit sieben meilen stiefeln unterwegs sind in der entwicklung.
> 
> //EDIT: warum kann ich bei meinem post kein "gefällt mir" klicken? *grins



Ist auf dem PC alles machbar, schon seit Jahren.
Ich bin bestimmt kein echter dieser Konsolen Hater, aber genau daran liegt es, die Konsolen bremsen die allgemeine PC Entwicklung aus. Das weis jeder.
Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen Konsolen, aber es ist hier eine reine Geld Frage. Mit den Konsolen wird momentan das Geld gemacht, also wird darauf optimiert, was gerade so möglich ist.
Auf dem PC ist aber sehr viel mehr möglich. Die Konsolen hängen von den möglichkeiten mindest 3-5 Jahre hinterher, das ist leider so, und das sind Welten.
Die meisten Spiele auf Konsole sehen nicht besser aus als ein Crysis das 10 Jahre alt ist, traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (14. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Das Problem sind die Konsolen. Darauf wird zuerst programmiert und dann runter gerechnet. Es wird gar nicht nicht mehr speziell auf reiner PC Hardware programmiert. Ist unwichtig, weil das Geld mit Konsolen gemacht wird.



aus meinem post geht hervor das man alles unter einen hut bringen will, die stärke einer kette bestimmt das schwächste glied...



Batze schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Die aktuellen Konsolen sind im vergleich zum PC noch schlimmere Krüppelkisten als wie es noch vor Jahren war. Je weiter die Entwicklung geht, je mehr hängen die Konsolen hinterher. Das ist auch mit normalem Auge ersichtlich.



die konsolen sind pc die man nicht aufrüsten kann und deswegen hinken sie hinter her, schon alleine weil sie nicht in 5 minuten entwickelt werden können.



Batze schrieb:


> Ist auf dem PC alles machbar, schon seit Jahren.
> Ich bin bestimmt kein echter dieser Konsolen Hater, aber genau daran liegt es, die Konsolen bremsen die allgemeine PC Entwicklung aus. Das weis jeder.
> Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen Konsolen, aber es ist hier eine reine Geld Frage. Mit den Konsolen wird momentan das Geld gemacht, also wird darauf optimiert, was gerade so möglich ist.
> Auf dem PC ist aber sehr viel mehr möglich. Die Konsolen hängen von den möglichkeiten mindest 3-5 Jahre hinterher, das ist leider so, und das sind Welten.
> Die meisten Spiele auf Konsole sehen nicht besser aus als ein Crysis das 10 Jahre alt ist, traurig, aber wahr.



genau es geht ums geld, hast du eine ahnung was so ein grosser titel an geld kostet? alleine an gehältern kannste bei einem grossen studio 10 - 20 millionen rechnen. und dann wird der kram über viele jahre entwickelt, ergo muss gut was rein kommen sonst war es das mit dem studio. deswegen versucht man die zersplitterte gamingcommunity komplett zu ereichen und ist gezwungen es auf allen systemen zum laufen zu bringen. du verlangst jetzt aber das man locker ein jahr weitere entwicklung investiert (preis siehe oben) und hätte dann aber keine mehreinnamen. du als cheff einer firma würdest natürlich kein problem damit haben das man 10 millionen zum fenster raus wirft oder?

//EDIT. da fällt mir ein, die leute wollen alles billig haben... glaubst du das sich eine konsole gut verkaufen kann die über 1000€ kostet?

//EDIT2:



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weil der 'Gefällt mir'-Button weiß dass Eigenlob  stinkt, aber der Button will nicht stinken, also streikt er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum bist´n jetzt so?


----------



## Orzhov (15. November 2015)

Downgradedebatten, Shitstorms, pseudophilosophisches PR-Gebrabbel und besserwisserische "echte Gamer".


----------



## LOX-TT (15. November 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> warum bist´n jetzt so?



warum bin ich wie? Das war ein Gag


----------



## Raffnek30000 (15. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> warum bin ich wie? Das war ein Gag




Du meinst ich habe kein gemacht? XD


----------



## USA911 (15. November 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> Du meinst ich habe kein gemacht? XD



Das passiert, wenn andere für den "Gefällt-mir-Knopf" sprechen, er aber weiterhin schweigt!


----------



## BigKahuna01 (15. November 2015)

Die Spieleindustrie konzentriert sich doch schon seit Jahren vor allem auf 12-18 Jährige mit zu viel Taschengeld als Zielkundschaft. Die sind schön anspruchslos und mit genug Werbung machen die auch jeden noch so dämlichen Trend (wie das Xte Zombiespiel bzw. den Xten Zombiemodus) selbst in den noch so unpassendsten Spielen (Call of Duty Black Ops 3) mit. Und solange das anhält wird sich auch an der Qualität der Spiele nichts ändern und die Publisher werden ihre Kundschaft weiterhin vollkommen respektlos behandeln.
Damit wird auch die Zahl der Dinge, die Gamer nicht mehr hören und sehen wollen, eher zunehmen


----------



## McDrake (15. November 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Die Spieleindustrie konzentriert sich doch schon seit Jahren vor allem auf 12-18 Jährige mit zu viel Taschengeld als Zielkundschaft. Die sind schön anspruchslos und mit genug Werbung machen die auch jeden noch so dämlichen Trend (wie das Xte Zombiespiel bzw. den Xten Zombiemodus) selbst in den noch so unpassendsten Spielen (Call of Duty Black Ops 3) mit. Und solange das anhält wird sich auch an der Qualität der Spiele nichts ändern und die Publisher werden ihre Kundschaft weiterhin vollkommen respektlos behandeln.
> Damit wird auch die Zahl der Dinge, die Gamer nicht mehr hören und sehen wollen, eher zunehmen



Das mit der Zielgruppe würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Viele Spieler der ersten Generation sind über 40 (handheb) und man hat nun mal weniger Zeit zum spielen, da man andere Prioritäten setzt aber das gamen halt doch noch ein Teil des Hobbys sein kann.
Und jene Leute wollen gar nicht unltrkomplexe Games, welche 100 Stunden und mehr beanspruchen. Da reicht ein Game für 6-8 Stunden für einen Monat aus.
Jenes Klientel muss im Normalfall weniger auf das Budget für Games schauen. Also im Prinzip eine sehr wichtige Zielgruppe.
Dass Games teilweise weniger Einarbeitung brauchen ist natürlich auch positiv zu werten, denn zusätzlicher Komfort sollte man nicht mit weniger Tiefgründigkeit verwechseln.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. November 2015)

Was ich nicht mehr hören kann ist, wie ach so wichtig bei jedem Spiel doch eine ellenlange und möglichst weit hergeholte Story ist. Nintendo kam 20 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Storys aus und die Spiele waren trotzdem toll, Mir gefällt der Trend nicht.


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2015)

was mich als fifazocker noch nervt is die richtung in der der ultimatemodus geht.darüber gab es auch schon mal n beitrag in einer anderen großen gamingzeitschrift.
bin seit diesem jahr mal in ein zwei ultimatefacebookgruppen und muss zu meinem erschrecken feststellen,das es dort jugendliche gibt die bis zu 500!!!!! euro extra zu den 30-60 euro die sie eh schon fürs spiel ausgegeben haben..da wird der modus zur zweiklassengesellschaft..ich frag mich auch was in deren köpfen abgeht.ich mein es is ja nich so als müsse man zwingend extra geld reinstecken...komische welt


----------



## BigKahuna01 (15. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das mit der Zielgruppe würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> Viele Spieler der ersten Generation sind über 40 (handheb) und man hat nun mal weniger Zeit zum spielen, da man andere Prioritäten setzt aber das gamen halt doch noch ein Teil des Hobbys sein kann.
> Und jene Leute wollen gar nicht unltrkomplexe Games, welche 100 Stunden und mehr beanspruchen. Da reicht ein Game für 6-8 Stunden für einen Monat aus.
> Jenes Klientel muss im Normalfall weniger auf das Budget für Games schauen. Also im Prinzip eine sehr wichtige Zielgruppe.
> Dass Games teilweise weniger Einarbeitung brauchen ist natürlich auch positiv zu werten, denn zusätzlicher Komfort sollte man nicht mit weniger Tiefgründigkeit verwechseln.



Wie du selbst sagst, man hat mit zunehmendem Alter weniger Zeit zum Spielen. Jugendliche spielen mehr, konsumieren daher mehr Spiele in kürzerer Zeit. Und ich denke schon dass die Anzahl der älteren Spieler in absoluten Zahlen vergleichsweise gering ist im Gegensatz zu denen im Schüleralter.


----------



## McDrake (15. November 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mehr hören kann ist, wie ach so wichtig bei jedem Spiel doch eine ellenlange und möglichst weit hergeholte Story ist.


Beispiele?
Ich find gute Hintergrundstories recht gut.
Ob bei RPGs oder Strategiespielen (Warcraft!)



> Nintendo kam 20 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Storys aus und die Spiele waren trotzdem toll, Mir gefällt der Trend nicht.


Das tragische was man daraus allerdings auch ableiten kann, ist, dass sie seit 20 Jahren auch nix mehr neues gebracht haben.

Ihre 3-4 Titel drehen sich um eine entführte Prinzessin oder sind MP-Titel.
Was für eine gute Story herhalten würde (Metroid), wird aussen vorgelassen:
WHAT A SHAME!!!


----------



## McDrake (15. November 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Wie du selbst sagst, man hat mit zunehmendem Alter weniger Zeit zum Spielen. Jugendliche spielen mehr, konsumieren daher mehr Spiele in kürzerer Zeit. Und ich denke schon dass die Anzahl der älteren Spieler in absoluten Zahlen vergleichsweise gering ist im Gegensatz zu denen im Schüleralter.



Ich glaub eben, dass die anzahl älterer Spieler am steigen ist, da eben jene erste Generation in das entsprechende Alter kommt.
Prozentual würde ich schon dazu tendieren, dass der Anteil älterer Spieler schneller steigt, als jeder der jungen.


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich glaub eben, dass die anzahl älterer Spieler am steigen ist, da eben jene erste Generation in das entsprechende Alter kommt.
> Prozentual würde ich schon dazu tendieren, dass der Anteil älterer Spieler schneller steigt, als jeder der jungen.



ich bin auch alt


----------



## SirThomas70 (15. November 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ein "besseres Bild" kannst Du Dir grundsätzlich eh nur dann machen, wenn Du den Test liest - da spielt die zahlenmäßige Wertung sowieso keine Rolle.
> 
> Die sollte aber die Qualitäten eines Spiels letztlich in seiner Gänze auf den Punkt bringen - und nicht unter Auslassung mehr oder minder willkürlicher Kriterien. Wir leben nun mal nicht mehr anno 1985, als es beim Lesen der "Happy Computer" allen vollkommen ausreichend erschien, Noten vielleicht nur für Grafik, Sound und Gameplay zu haben. Die ganze Gaming-Infrastruktur und auch das Spielen selbst sieht heute in vielen Teilen ganz anders und viel komplexer aus und dementsprechend ändern sich auch die Maßstäbe an aussagekräftige Tests und nachvollziehbare Wertungen.
> 
> ...



Meine Auflistung war ja nur exemplarisch,sicher gibts da heute noch einige Punkte mehr,die in Betracht gezogen werden müssen.
Es ging mir um die Aussage,dass man aufpassen muss,nicht zuviele Kriterien reinzunehmen,vor allem solche,die noch subjektiver sind bzw. deren Gewicht/Wertung bei jedem Spieler anders ist.
Klar: auch Grafik unterliegt em Ende dem Auge des Betrachters,aber die Bandbreite ist da kleiner.
Bei Mikrotranksationen etc ist die emotionale Bandbreite schon viel größer.
Den einen stören kleine Glitches nicht,der andere kommt dabei in den  Rage-Modus. Wie will man solche Dinge fair bewerten und in eine Zahl  packen?
Die Wertungszahl ist für mich eher ein hinweis,ob ich mich mit einem Spiel weiter beschäftige bzw. dafür weiter interessiere.
Grob vereinfacht: Als Spieler will ich doch im Grunde nur  einen Anhaltspunkt,ob das Spiel funktioniert und ob es Spaß macht. Das sollte die Wertung  repräsentieren.
Den Rest muss ich mir als mündiger Mensch über die Artikel etc. holen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Beispiele?
> Ich find gute Hintergrundstories recht gut.
> Ob bei RPGs oder Strategiespielen (Warcraft!)



Es spricht ja nichts gegen eine gute Story, aber es wird mir mittlerweie einfach zu stark gewichtet. Bestes Beispiel der komplette Bericht hier Rise of the Tomb Raider: Kolumne - Warum so gefühllos?


----------



## SirThomas70 (15. November 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mehr hören kann ist, wie ach so wichtig bei jedem Spiel doch eine ellenlange und möglichst weit hergeholte Story ist. Nintendo kam 20 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Storys aus und die Spiele waren trotzdem toll, Mir gefällt der Trend nicht.



Naja, das war eine andere Zeit. Die Dinger waren damals toll,aber heute würde ich mir das nicht mehr antun.
 Im Gegenteil: Gameplay alleine lockt mich nicht hinter dem Ofen vor. Heute brauche ich eine gute Story,deren Ende ich erfahren möchte,als Karotte vor meiner Nase. Spielen um des Spielens willen ist mir mittlerweile zuwenig,dann lese ich liber ein gutes Buch oder schau nen Fil,/Serie.
Gerade die Kombination aus Interaktion/Gameplay UND Storytelling übt für mich (im Alter von 45) die Faszination des Hobbys aus.



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Es spricht ja nichts gegen eine gute  Story, aber es wird mir mittlerweie einfach zu stark gewichtet. Bestes  Beispiel der komplette Bericht hier Rise of the Tomb Raider: Kolumne - Warum so gefühllos?



Ok,dahingehend gebe ich dir recht. Die Emotionalität/Tiefe,die da gefordert wird, brauchts nun auch nicht zwangsläufig bzw. finde ich auch weit hergeholt.


----------



## SirThomas70 (15. November 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Downgradedebatten, Shitstorms, pseudophilosophisches PR-Gebrabbel und besserwisserische "echte Gamer".



Korrekt!


----------



## moeykaner (15. November 2015)

Unzureichende Anticheat-Software möchte ich noch hinzufügen


----------



## BiJay (15. November 2015)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> leider kann ich nur halb mitreden da ich f4 noch nicht habe, aber bitte bedenkt auch das wir seit jahren eine neue entwicklung haben. die spiele grafik wird nicht mehr besser weil man einfach höher aufgelöste texturen benutzt, hätte man machen können aber dann wären die anforderungen evtl explodiert und das geheule gross wenn dann die kiddys mit ihren titan grakas nicht auf max stellen können


Da du das Spiel nicht gespielt hast, kannst du es ja nicht wissen, aber die Texturenqualität frisst bei Fallout 4 gar nicht so viele Ressourcen. Da hätte man durchauch höherauflösende Texturen bieten können. Die Texturen sind auch wirklich das einzige, das ich bei der Fallout 4 Grafik wirklich anmeckere. Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Engine schon sehr alt ist und für die dargestellte Grafik doch etwas mehr Performance braucht als allgemein üblich. Kann man nur hoffen, dass Bethesda beim nächsten Titel eine bessere Engine bieten kann.


----------



## Kartamus (16. November 2015)

Leider ertappe ich mich selbst dabei wie ich die Indi-Produktionen immer mehr schätze und auch kaufe. Das ist schon traurig. Sieht man z.B. ein Fallout 4, sieht man auch direkt einen Season-Pass. Tolle Nummer. Obendrein ist das Spiel auch noch verbuggt und ich muss mit einem teuren 144hz G-Sync Monitor mit einem extra Tool meine Frames begrenzen. Sowas habe ich lange nicht mehr erlebt. Könnte noch weiter meckern, bin aber zu faul. Leider ist ein kompletter Umstieg auf Konsolen nicht machbar, da die mit zu geringen Auflösungen, Tearing und Performance Einbrüchen zu kämpfen haben. Das ist noch schlimmer.


----------



## linktheminstrel (16. November 2015)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Leider ist ein kompletter Umstieg auf Konsolen nicht machbar, da die mit zu geringen Auflösungen, Tearing und Performance Einbrüchen zu kämpfen haben. Das ist noch schlimmer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

